# Caxias do Sul (RS) l Um pouco do Centro da cidade



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Gabriel09 said:


> Muito boas fotos! Estive em Caxias pela primeira vez esse ano e gostei muito da cidade.
> Adoro o clima de Caxias, mais temperado, chuvoso, e ameno. As construções mais recentes tem sido de bastante bom gosto também. Além disso está cercada de atrações belíssimas na serra gaúcha. Porém, alguns aspectos que me impediram de "dar um 10" pra cidade:
> Sua geografia extremamente acidentada: 90% do tempo tu está subindo ou descendo. Impossível dispensar o carro por uma bicicleta ou até caminhar em qualquer trajeto um poquinho mais extenso.
> Senti falta de parques e praças na região urbana. Tirando o Parque dos Macaquinhos e a praça Dante Alighieri, quase não existem espaços verdes. Pra uma cidade de 500 mil hab, me pareceu muito pouco. Pra piorar, as ruas são pouco arborizadas, contribuindo pra esta sensação.
> ...


É verdade, a cidade é acidentada. Essa caminhada que tive ai subi e desci muito. A avenida Julio de Castilhos me parece um espigão, e deixei o carro ao sul da Praça Getulio Vargas, indo caminhando até pra cima do Alfredo Jaconi. Cansativo, viu?

Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Questore said:


> Muito bom Ice, essa coletânea faz justiça a Caxias do Sul, que é uma cidade pouco representada no SSC para o tamanho da sua importância.


Obrigado Amigo!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Mifars said:


> Suas fotos como sempre, nota 10! Destaco a número 8, que considero a marca registrada da cidade. Valeu!


Obrigado amigo!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

FelixMadero said:


> CDS pode não ser Milão mas a nível de brasil e' uma cidade fantastica: tem tudo o que uma metrópole tem e ainda por cima com neve e um toque de cidade interiorana! Fora que em 2 horas voce pode estar na mais bela praia do RS...Torres!
> 
> Parabéns pelas fotos, muito charmosas!


Concordo integralmente, Felix! Adoro Caxias. Moraria frouxo haha


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Eduhaus said:


> Bons registros da maior cidade do interior do RS. Gostei do registro da bandeira do Ju, um dos símbolos da importância da cidade. Digno de aplauso tb as fotos 19, 24 e 40. No mais. concordo com os comentários dos demais: não é uma cidade bonita (embora longe de ser feia), não tem tantas atrações e lazer, mas é uma cidade muito boa.


Interessante como vocês não achem Caxias uma cidade bonita. Ok, não é um primor da arquitetura, tem muito bloco, mas me passa uma sensação de prosperidade e de zelo acima da média.

Obrigado Edu! Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

EduardoFinatto said:


> Frequento bastante Caxias e acabei descobrindo muitas coisas boas que me fazem gostar da cidade. É uma cidade grande, rica, em uma região muito boa do estado.
> 
> Concordo com as críticas também, especialmente quanto a falta de opções de lazer. No centro e arredores há basicamente apenas o Parque dos Macaquinhos.


Obrigado Eduardo!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

paravariar said:


> É o tipo de cidade que não é considerada bonita, mas que tem alguma coisa que a faz interessante.


Obrigado!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Bonja said:


> Eu acho Caxias do Sul uma cidade com centro urbano lindíssimo, muito superior a média nacional, super bem cuidada, tem um interior enorme rico, produtivo e de muitas belezas naturais inexploradas e desconhecidas, já que o ****** de Caxias não é muito dado ao marketing próprio. A cidade é uma verdadeira fronteira geográfica entre os campos de cima da serra (com altitudes superiores a 1.000 metros) e o centro da serra gaúcha, já com menores altitudes. Uma cidade de cultura - ainda - prevalente italiana, onde se pode comer muito bem a um custo baixo, na exata medida entre uma cidade grande e um jeitão de interior.


Obrigado Bonja! Subscrevo tudo que falaste. Caxias é uma cidade muito superiro a média nacional, com cultura riquíssima, prosperidade e boa zeladoria. Só não gosto, repito, do aspecto da cidade vista do alto.


----------



## Alexcnhs (Dec 26, 2009)

Caxias tem muitas construções bonitas no centro, e um certo charme nessas ruas de pedra, as fotos ficaram ótimas, padrão Ice de qualidade. Obrigado por compartilhar.


----------



## 1499206 (Oct 10, 2019)

Belíssima Thread. Obrigado por retratar minha cidade tão bem por aqui.

Sobre a falta de áreas verdes, realmente esse é um problema da cidade. As praças mais centrais, tirando o parque dos macaquinhos, são pequenas e não muito atrativas. Outras opções de área verde, próximas ao centro da cidade são o campus da Universidade de Caxias do Sul, o jardim botânico e o Ecoparque (que estava fechado até esses dias devido a pandemia).


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Alexcnhs said:


> Caxias tem muitas construções bonitas no centro, e um certo charme nessas ruas de pedra, as fotos ficaram ótimas, padrão Ice de qualidade. Obrigado por compartilhar.


Muito obrigado, Alex!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

esp001 said:


> Belíssima Thread. Obrigado por retratar minha cidade tão bem por aqui.
> 
> Sobre a falta de áreas verdes, realmente esse é um problema da cidade. As praças mais centrais, tirando o parque dos macaquinhos, são pequenas e não muito atrativas. Outras opções de área verde, próximas ao centro da cidade são o campus da Universidade de Caxias do Sul, o jardim botânico e o Ecoparque (que estava fechado até esses dias devido a pandemia).


Feliz que gostou, amigo. Interessante que não conheço o Jardim Botânico nem o Ecoparque. Vou olhar onde ficam aqui no Google.

Abraços!


----------



## Gabriel09 (Feb 17, 2014)

esp001 said:


> Belíssima Thread. Obrigado por retratar minha cidade tão bem por aqui.
> 
> Sobre a falta de áreas verdes, realmente esse é um problema da cidade. As praças mais centrais, tirando o parque dos macaquinhos, são pequenas e não muito atrativas. Outras opções de área verde, próximas ao centro da cidade são o campus da Universidade de Caxias do Sul, o jardim botânico e o Ecoparque (que estava fechado até esses dias devido a pandemia).


Há dois meses, quando estive ai tentei ir no Jardim Botânico e no Eco Parque das Araucarias, infelizmente os dois estavam fechados.
Mas parecem espaços muito bonitos e agradáveis, apesar de um pouco mais afastados. Espero que com a melhora da pandemia, possam continuar desenvolvendo atrações naquela área.

Vejo em Caxias dois locais, bem proxímos do centro, com um enorme potencial de se tornarem atrações interessantes, se forem revitalizados. 
Um deles são aqueles pavilhões da Antiga MAESA, que possuem uma enorme área, localização nobre, e uma arquitetura industrial muito bonita.
O outro é a antiga estação ferroviária, e o terreno nos seus fundos, com os trilhos. Ali naquela rua já funcionam varios restaurantes e bares, se o prédio da estação fosse revitalizado,
e o terreno dos fundos onde ficam os trilhos (que hoje me parece ser usado de estacionamento) recebesse uma jardinagem, e fosse transformado em uma praça (semelhante ao que já existe na Praça das Feiras até o shopping San Pelegrino), se formaria ali um área de lazer incrível.

Alias, uma pena não termos uma thread atualizada com os projetos de Caxias!


----------



## 1499206 (Oct 10, 2019)

Gabriel09 said:


> O outro é a antiga estação ferroviária, e o terreno nos seus fundos, com os trilhos. Ali naquela rua já funcionam varios restaurantes e bares, se o prédio da estação fosse revitalizado,
> e o terreno dos fundos onde ficam os trilhos (que hoje me parece ser usado de estacionamento) recebesse uma jardinagem, e fosse transformado em uma praça (semelhante ao que já existe na Praça das Feiras até o shopping San Pelegrino), se formaria ali um área de lazer incrível.


Existe um projeto, ou uma ideia pelo menos, de transformar todo o Largo da estação férrea em uma praça aberta, unificando com a praça das feiras e a praça do trem (essa que fica ao lado/fundos do Shopping).


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado pessoal!


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Tambem tem projeto pra MAESA. Mas como tudo no Brasil demora anos pra sair do papel.


----------



## 1499206 (Oct 10, 2019)

FelixMadero said:


> Tambem tem projeto pra MAESA. Mas como tudo no Brasil demora anos pra sair do papel.


Existe também, um projeto de revitalização e transformação da MAESA em um grande centro cultural, sala de cinema, biblioteca centro de convenções, museu da metalurgia, um projeto de mercado público, restaurantes, cafés, etc. Ocupar e abrir à comunidade esse espaço histórico.

Nem postei nada pois, sinceramente, não vejo muita vontade do poder público em realizar esse projeto. Já é a terceira administração à frente da prefeitura desde que o imóvel foi doado ao município pelo estado e até agora o projeto serviu mais para politicagem e auto promoção. São muitos grupos de "estudos", muita gente que não entende nada de nada dando pitaco, visitas de vereadores e aspones mas nada concreto, em que pese a demora para saída da empresa que operou em parte do pavilhão até esses tempos. O trabalho para revitalização da antiga fábrica é complexo e será necessário uma quantia de recursos que com certeza a prefeitura não tem.
Até agora de público no local apenas a secretária do meio ambiente que foi alocada lá e uma sede da guarda municipal.

Para ilustrar, para quem não conhece:

A Metalúrgica Abramo Eberle S/A (MAESA) foi a maior e mais importante indústria metalúrgica da cidade de Caxias do Sul na primeira metade do século XX. 









Unidade fabril da Metalúrgica Abramo Eberle, no bairro Exposição, em 1948. 

Hoje:


----------



## Gabriel09 (Feb 17, 2014)

É uma área muito grande, precisa de muitas intervenções e investimento, que a prefeitura nunca vai ter condições de fazer.
A saída são PPP, mas ai precisa abdicar de tornar um centro cultural e comunitário, para algo mais comercial, que seja economicamente viável.
A prefeitura já está tentando mudar a lei de concessão do espaço para permitir isso, depende agora da burocracia do estado: Para avançar em PPP, prefeitura de Caxias fará ajustes no plano de ocupação da Maesa | Pioneiro

O importante é, se não da pra fazer o ideal, tem que fazer o possível. O que não da é deixar abandonada uma área deste tamanho, riqueza histórica e localização nobre.
E Caxias já tem um excelente exemplo na revitalização de prédio industrial para espaço comercial na Fabbrica, que é um sucesso absoluto.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Com certeza um dos maiores patrimônios da cidade! Poderia muito bem ter vários usos: residencial, comercial, escritórios, cultural, educacional e cívico! Fora um verdinho ali no canto esquerdo…


----------

